# Great Breakfast Recipe-Pot Roast Hash



## Erik (Jan 31, 2005)

POT ROAST HASH

POT ROAST:

3 LBS CHUCK ROAST

1 LARGE VIDALIA ONION

4 MEDIUM SIZED CARROTS

1 STALK OF CELERY

1 TABLESPOON MINCED GARLIC

2 TABLESPOONS SEASONING SALT

2 TABLESPOONS CRACKED BLACK PEPPER

32 OZ. WATER

MAKING ROAST:

PREHEAT OVEN TO 375 DEGREES. TAKE YOUR VEGETABLES, AND CHOP THEM INTO 3/4" INCH PIECES. TAKE THE CHUCK ROAST, AND PUT IT IN YOUR FAVORITE ROASTING PAN, THEN SPREAD THE VEGETABLES EVENLY AROUND THE PAN. ADD THE WATER UNTIL IT COVERS THE VEGETABLES. TAKE YOUR SEASONINGS AND DISTRIBUTE GENEROUSLY OVER THE INGREDIENTS. WRAP THE PAN, COVERING EVERYTHING WITH ALUMINUM FOIL. LET ROAST IN OVEN FOR ABOUT 1 1/2 HOURS, OR UNTIL MEAT IS TENDER.

HASH BROWN POTATOES:

6 LARGE BAKING POTATOES

32 OZ WATER

1 TABLESPOON CHICKEN BASE

MAKING HASH BROWNS:

DICE POTATOES INTO 1/2" CHUNKS. ADD POTATOES TO A 4QT SAUCEPAN, COVER WITH WATER. ADD THE CHICKEN BASE TO WATER. COOK TO BOIL, THEN TAKE OFF STOVE WHEN POTATOES START TO GET SOFT. WHEN POTATOES ARE DONE, PUT IN COLANDER IN THE SINK, TOP WITH 12 ICE CUBES, AND RUN COLD WATER, WHILE MOVING THE POTATOES WITH A WOODEN SPOON, SO THEY COOL EVENLY.

WHEN POTATOES COOL, GET A LARGE SKILLET HOT ON THE STOVE, COVERING THE BOTTOM OF THE PAN GENEROUSLY WITH VEGETABLE OIL. ADD POTATOES. SEASON WITH SEASONING SALT AND PEPPER AS DESIRED. STIR THE POTATOES CONSTANTLY TO START, AND EASE UP ON THE HEAT, WHEN THEY START TO BROWN. THEN TURN THE HEAT DOWN TO LOW.

BY THIS TIME, THE POT ROAST SHOULD BE READY. REMEMBER TO KEEP AN EYE ON THOSE POTATOES! THEN, TAKE POT ROAST AND DICE INTO PIECES, SMALL ENOUGH TO FIT INTO FOOD PROCESSOR. ADD ALL INGREDIENTS FROM ROAST INTO PROCESSOR, UNTIL EVERYTHING IN NICELY SHREDDED, BUT NOT MUSHY.

BY THIS TIME THE POTATOES SHOULD BE READY ALSO. TAKE A SCOOP OF THE HASH BROWNS, AND PUT THEM ON YOUR PLATE. TOP WITH THE SHREDDED POT ROAST MIXTURE. THEN COOK 2 EGGS, TO YOUR LIKING AND PUT ON TOP OF THE POT ROAST HASH. TOP WITH GREEN ONIONS AND SHREDDED CHEESE, THEN ENJOY!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 1, 2005)

Sounds good Erik,we love hash and I make it often with leftovers such as mashed potatoes and beef or pork roast and the veggies I have left.Makes for a really harty breakfest or a good lunch.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 10, 2005)

Fine recipe, and we love hash.

Would consider serving it with a couple of fried eggs on top.


----------



## Erik (Jan 11, 2006)

I figured I'd give this a gentle nudge, made it this morning...love it, my favorite breakfast.


----------

